# Dwarves, Space Marines, Chaos Space Marines + Bitz



## Huron_Blackheart (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey there, ive been off for a long time and have unfortunately fell out of the hobby and am looking to sell my warhammer figures as I am looking to get my own place, Some are paineted better than others but they are basecoated and painted to a basic level, though easilytripped if nessecary. The list is as follows:

Dwarves (£60)
40- longbeards/warriors
11 - thunderers
1 Cannon w/ crew
1 Organ Gun w/ crew
17 Miners
6 Slayer Deathseekers
1 Daemon Slayer
1 Thane 

Space marines (Blood Angels) (£50)
20 Tactical marines 
6 Veteran Marines (Imperial Fist XD, 1 Limited edition White Dwarf veteran)
6 Scouts
5 Devs (Rocket /L, Plasma /C, Lascannon and Heavy Bolter)
2 Tech Marines
1 Apothocary

Chaos Space Marines (£40)
3 Chaos Space Marines (lost some -.-)
11 Khorne Berserkers
7 Forgeworld Renegade Milliatia
1 Spawn
4 Chaos Terminators
1 Defiler
(Also The unpainted top-part of a baneblade that has been converted to a Nurgle Pus cannon, would need work, but the tricky part of the conversion ((the cannon)) is complete) 

A Shedload of Dwarf, CSM, SM, Skaven and even some unpainted Empire sprues + Bitz (£20, or free too the first person to buy an army)
Thanks for looking


----------



## Huron_Blackheart (Sep 9, 2007)

Can arrange pickup or post (for the base cost of sending) no problem.


----------



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

What weapons have you got on the Longbeards / Warriors ?

Also are the Miners the plastic new models or the metal ones ?

And what weapons are the scouts using ?

Id be very interested in the Dwarfs / Space marines. I'd have to see what we could sort out though as I am going away on Sunday.


----------



## Huron_Blackheart (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey man, They are armed with hand weapons and sheilds, the scouts 3 with sniper rifles, 1 with a bolter and one with a heavy bolter,


----------



## Huron_Blackheart (Sep 9, 2007)

and plastic miners


----------

